# Erfahrungen mit dLAN Adaptern?



## Rabowke (26. September 2011)

Nachdem mein Multimedia Wohnzimmer nun fertig gestellt ist, bin ich die Tage über die mangelnde Bandbreite bzw. Versorgung meines Media-Players gestolpert.

Der Mediaplayer hängt an einem AVM Repeater mit Netzwerkanschluss & mit Benchmarks, ich hab dafür iperf genommen, erreich ich max. 30mbit/s.

Da einige meiner Filme bzw. Dateien im Peak deutlich über 30mbit haben, verschluckt sich mein Player und steigt irgendwann ganz aus.

Das nervt natürlich & aus diesem Grund hab ich nach den Ursachen geforscht. Der AVM Router ( 7570 ) scheint bei WLAN am Limit zu sein, allerdings fehlen mir passende Geräte zum Testen. Also hab ich mir ein anderen WLAN Router gekauft ( TP irgendwas ) und meinen Benchmark erneut getan: wieder nur 30mbit maximal, eher so 25mbit im Mittel.

Da kam mir ein Geistesblitz: Repeater halbieren prinzipbedingt ja die Bandbreite, d.h. ich kann davon ausgehen das die Fritzbox mit ordentlichen 60mbit funkt, aber am Netzwerkanschluss beim Repeater nur 30mbit ankommen.

Jetzt überlege ich die Verkabelung über Strom zu realisieren:

dLAN 500 AVplus

Hat jemand mit solchen Geräten Erfahrung? Beide Geräte werden im Wohnzimmer genutzt, sprich der Router geht in Adapter #1 und der Mediaplayer in Adapter #2.

Ich find viele alte Berichte & vorallem sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen. Leute die von Ergebnissen bis zu 80mbit berichten und Leute die von Horrormeldungen wie 15mbit max. berichten.

Amazon.de sei Dank kann man ja die Geräte wieder zurück schicken, aber trotzdem würde mich interessieren ob User hier in diesem Forum bereits Erfahrungen gemacht haben, ggf. sogar mit iperf Benchmarks ermittelt haben! 

Danke euch!


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Die "bis zu 80mit" könnten dann ebenfalls halbiert werden, da bei den Erfahrungsberichten vermutlich eher geschaut wurde, was die Hardwareanalyse sagt - oder haben die Leute wirlklich getestet, wie lange bestimmte Dateien bei der Übertragung brauchen, und dann den Wert berechnet?

Grundsätzlich hängt es halt auch von Deiner Wohnung ab - bei manchen funktioniert es bessser, bei anderen schlechter - das kann man leider nicht pauschal sagen. Wenn alles o.k ist, kann es halt die volle Bandbreite ergeben.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2011)

Die Werte wurden mit Hilfe von iperf gemessen.
Wenn man sich auf die Werte dieser merkwürdigen dLAN Software verlassen würde, würde man aus dem Staunen wohl nicht mehr heraus kommen. 

Da wurden (Verbindungs)Werte von 160-210mbit dargestellt.

Also iperf ist wirklich ein schönes Stück Software um die Bandbreite im LAN herauszufinden. Zum Glück gibt es ein ARM Linux Port für mein NAS, da kann ich die Bandbreite unter echten Bedingungen testen! 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das dLAN Starter Kit 500 AVplus bestellt, dürfte morgen ankommen & dann werde ich das mal testen. Amazon.de lebe hoch, dank 30 Tage Rückgaberecht!


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Man könnte ja auch einfach nur zB 4GB übertragen und die Sekunden messen - wer braucht da schon eine SOftware?


----------



## fabo-erc (26. September 2011)

moin

also ich kann jetzt nicht mit genauen zahlen dienen aber ich benutze schon laenger dlan und hatte bis jetzt nur wenig probleme

gerade im einsatz sind die dlan adapter zwischen rechner und tv => kein problem (hd filme)

probleme auf die ich bis jetzt gestossen bin:

zuviele verbraucher an einem stromkreis! sound, pc, tv, licht, und dlan ergabt dan schon mal performance einbrueche!
ein starker verbraucher = zb staubsauger und die verbindung war schon mal ganz weg

ich wohn in nem altbau aktuell geht dir dlan leitung vom wohnzimmer ins esszimmer == kein problem
allerdings von wohnzimmer in die kueche geht gar nicht warum? kein plan....

am besten ist es wenn der dlan adapter direkt in der  steckdose steckt und nicht in einer steckdoseleiste ( was aber auch  geht)...

viel spass mit den dinger 

-fabo


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach nur zB 4GB übertragen und die Sekunden messen - wer braucht da schon eine SOftware?


Ich ... ich habs gerne mit soliden Zahlen hinterlegt. Außerdem benötige ich ja die "sekundengenaue" Anzeige der Bandbreite, ein Mittel reicht mir nicht wenn z.B. die Bandbreite in zwei Sekunden unter 6mbit sinkt ( was mit dem zweiten Router vorgekommen ist ). Dann kommt der Popcorn genauso aus dem Tritt als wenn die benötigte Bandbreite der Videodatei über 30mbit/s kommt. 

Außerdem kann ich schlecht von meinem Popcorn 'per Hand' was kopieren. Der Popcorn hat keine Festplatte. Wobei, er hat eine von mir selbstgebastelte Festplatte ( 4GB Flashmodul ), ich musste die Anschlüsse + Strom selbst 'verlegen' und basteln. Die Zange für den Anschluss hat mich ungelogen 30 EUR gekostet.

Die Software, übrigens Open-Source, kopiert keine Datei direkt, misst also wirklich nur die Bandbreite und wird nicht durch ggf. lahme Festplatten gebremst... oder verhindert den Start weil das Gerät keine Festplatte hat.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2011)

fabo-erc schrieb:


> [...]viel spass mit den dinger
> 
> -fabo


Danke dir Fabo, eine Frage hab ich noch bzgl. den Geräten.
Ich hab jetzt die AVplus Geräte genommen, die haben quasi einen zweiten Steckdose, so das kein Anschluss verloren geht. Ist die Signalqualität davon auch beeinträchtigt?

Also wenn ich das Gerät in eine Mehrfachsteckerleiste stecke, gehe ich mal stark davon aus das die Bandbreite einbricht.

Theoretisch dürfte ich genug freie Steckdosen habe um diese Geräte alleine betreiben zu können ... ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!


----------



## fabo-erc (26. September 2011)

also zum durchschleifen vom strom durch das geraet kann ich nix sagen da meine adapter das nicht koennen....

aber ich denk mal nachdem der hersteller das ja anbietet sollte es keine problem mit der signalqualitaet geben... (solang != staubsauger)
ich bin da jetzt einfach mal so blauaeugig


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2011)

So, gestern bin ich endlich dazu gekommen die zwei Geräte zu 'installieren', ich muss ja sagen: mehr plug'n'play geht nicht.
Eingesteckt, LAN Kabel verbunden & schon waren die Geräte im Netz.

Keine Konfiguration ... nichts.

Zum Glück habe ich zuerst meinen Praxistest gemacht: 1080p mkv Film von meinem NAS -> Popcorn Hour Mediaplayer gestreamt. Ich kannte ja meine "Pappenheimer", sprich die Filme die sich am Anfang verschlucken.

Was soll ich sagen? Läuft perfekt. Filme mit Spitzen über 30mbit laufen nun ohne Probleme.

Nun kommt die "Ernüchterung": nachdem ich überglücklich war, hab ich einen Laptop angeschlossen und mit o.g. iperf die Performance gemessen: ich komm nicht über 17mbit. 

Das Ganze ist ( und bleibt ) mir ein kleines Rätsel, aber schlussendlich ist es mir egal solange die Filme ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## fabo-erc (29. September 2011)

hast du mal verschieden steckdosen probiert?

als ich mit dlan angefangen hab hatte ich eben auch so probleme...
der erste adapter war im keller der 2te in meinem zimmer -> war sehr langsam
aber als ich den 2te einfach mal bei mir im bad an eine steckdose hab gabs kein problem mehr...

evtl kannste ja mal ein paar steckdose in der naehe durchtesten evtl is eine dabei die "schneller" is 

-fabo


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2011)

Meine Steckdosen im Wohnzimmer sind recht limitiert, allerdings 'schleife' ich bei der am Fernseher eine Steckerleiste durch ... ich wollt halt einfach mal den 'ernsten' Einsatz ausprobieren.

Da die Filme alle flüssig laufen, und nur darauf kommt es an, stört mich diese 'merkwürdige' Bandbreite nicht.


----------

